# Old Timer's Secret Santa IT HAS ARRIVED!! Thread



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

As suggested by thoughtful Old Timer(s), here is a new thread for you to keep track of whether your recipient has received their present or not!

I think some people are a bit worried about everyone going ooh just wrapping up ready to post and then people going eek I've just received and being able to guess their sender from that, too.

So, feel free to squeal with excitement and add a few photos when your present has arrived 

Also feel free to drop me (or babycham2002) a PM should you be having any issues with the SS process 

Other threads:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...general-mitherings-thread-entries-closed.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/330509-old-timers-ss-who-i-am-thread.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...nta-likes-dislikes-thread.html#post1063211889


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thank you GS!

Copied across from the other thread so that all "It's arrived" posts are in the same place 

.....

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

Look what came, look what came, look what came!!!! :laugh:










For me??










So, our first clue.... someone in the household wears size 8 Karrimors! 










The contents:










There are 4 pressies for Branston and 3 for me!!! :w00t: plus a card, some chocolate coins and a couple of candy canes! We're feeling very spoilt and we don't even know what they are yet!

I let him take a sneaky quick peek

"Hey that one's for me, not you!!"










Uh oh, somebody else wants in on the action 










Pleeeeaaasee???










It has now been put away well out of Pickle reach until Christmas day 

Thank you so much Secret Santa, we are very excited


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Great photos FRM, especially the last one. His poor little face :crying: you mean mummy!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Great photos FRM, especially the last one. His poor little face :crying: you mean mummy!


That's Lily! They're not even her presents!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> That's Lily! They're not even her presents!!


Lol, ooops, so it is :lol:  Sorry Lily!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha so cute
love the Lily sad face


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ooooh great thread and fantastic photos FRM 

Not Sure we had this type of thread last year- Looking forward to seeing everyone's gift 


I cannot wait until the Christmas day thread!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely pics FRM  I can't wait to see each doggy have their gifts arrive


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Is Branston the only pooch to have got his pressie so far? He must have the most organised Secret Santa!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Is Branston the only pooch to have got his pressie so far? He must have the most organised Secret Santa!!


I'm sure someone else said a couple of days ago that they'd missed a parcel and needed to collect it, they thought it was their SS  TerencesMum I think...


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

It's arrived! It's arrived!! 

And somebody is going to be a very lucky girl! Look at all the pressies! Bess has been spoilt!

I'm afraid I couldn't get good pics of her with it - she decided to go for the 'slap your paw on the presents as hard as you can approach' so I had to remove it before the paper got torn! 

Anyway, here are the pics I managed to take.





Thanks SS!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzo's present is here 



Enzo checking it out and Shelby green eyes with envy  


And there is something in there for me :yesnod:

Thank you, Enzo's organised SS :thumbup:

Edit Bessiedog i think we have the same owner :laugh:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Enzo's present is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm!! There's a similarity in the paper there, Pointermum!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Lovely photo's! I think Ellie & I may participate next year!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Yay! More pressies arriving 

I love seeing all the expectant doggies and their pressies!

Bess's and Enzo's parcels do look rather similar don't they :sosp:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmm suspicious I see


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

What's the post by date??? Argh can't remember


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

loving seeing all the presents!! I keep forgetting that Cali has a box to come just excited to be buying and getting dog presents for my SS haha


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> What's the post by date??? Argh can't remember


2nd of December isn't it?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't wait for the boys to get here


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> 2nd of December isn't it?


Yes 

Monday, 2nd December 2013


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

YIPPEEEEEEEEEE

Bella's arrived this morning. WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO

I may be just a tad excited 











there's a clue, omg omg omg, a pressie for us humans, a card, and Bella's pressies. thank you so much SS...whoever you are  Fabulous paper too. 

the box is now safe on the top shelf in my pantry...and will remain there until the early hours of xmas day. 

ps... i uploaded pics from photobucket...woo hoo. trust me, that's an acheivement


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Some very lucky dogs on this thread!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Freddie & Frank - I love your kitchen


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Freddie & Frank - I love your kitchen


Thank you.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah look at their cute faces, it's like they know. 

How do you do it? Who chooses what dog they get? And how do you decide which dog plays if you have multiple dogs? I have never played this before not even with humans.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

It's all down to the wonderful Goldenshadow and Babycham2002 and their fantastic organising and planning. They let us know who our recipient(s) are and we take it from there.We don't know who our pressies are off though unless we have a clue to solve. There's threads up about likes and dislikes for the dogs and it involves a lot of stalking...

It's my second year of taking part and we love it. 

I did a human one at work too. We decided a limit to spend then all bought a pressie then did a lucky dip type thing...we were all girls who like fluffy sparkly things though so it was easy.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Freddie & Frank - I love your kitchen


Me too! Its GORGEOUS :001_tt1:! As is Bella of course ! I cant wait for Izzy's to arrive!



DollyGirl08 said:


> Ah look at their cute faces, it's like they know.
> 
> How do you do it? Who chooses what dog they get? And how do you decide which dog plays if you have multiple dogs? I have never played this before not even with humans.


This secret santa has been organised by the wonderful GoldenShadow and babycham2002! So a couple of months ago GS asked interested members to contact her by PM with details of how many dogs you would like to enter (so F&F has 3 dogs so she would have been able to enter all 3 individually and have to make up 3 lots of presents to send off to her recipients and she would then get 3 presents in return-one for each dog, or she could get a group present so she would receive one present for the 3 dogs to share and just send off one parcel). To be honest I think most people have entered their dogs individually! GS and bc then arranged who would be sending presents to who (like picking names out of a hat but slightly more complicated in this case!) and sent a PM to everyone saying who they would be buying for. A thread was started where everyone entered the details of their dogs and their likes and dislikes to help their secret santa with their gift buying! These presents now have to be sent by the 2nd of december!

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I have picked up my parcel. I will post pictures of Albert with his SS when he moves in (14 sleeps, eeeeeee). I would like to thank my super-generous SS. Albert and I really appreciate all the lovely gifts. I will now hide the parcel on top of my wardrobe to resist temptation. Thanks again to our lovely SS


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor Freddie & Frank peering through the gate as Bella checks out her parcel
I love your kitchen too, it's so shiney


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah I get it now. I will have to play next year with my 4!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Poor Freddie & Frank peering through the gate as Bella checks out her parcel
> I love your kitchen too, it's so shiney


I know . quick call the RSPCA. 
I was going to get a pic with all three but it was only on the floor for a second and there were 3 noses in the box having a sniff. They all had a sushi bite afterwards though.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww love the paper!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Love seeing these posts - so exciting! Can't wait to see more, and hopefully post my own photo soon :thumbup1:

EXCITED!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow, what amazing paper!! 

and look at the boys looking longingly through the gate  hopefully theirs will arrive soon too 

and your kitchen!! I would eat my dinner off that floor, it looks spotless


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

no parcels arrived today then?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

none here yet


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO         

We've had another arrival this morning......WOOOOOP DE DE DOOOP.

Frank was the lucky boy today . I even told the lady who delivered it that it was for the dogs...:thumbsup:






THANKYOU THANKYOU Franks SS.  There's a card, lots of pressies for Frank and a special one for me...:thumbup: We're all sooo excited...my hubby and son too :laugh:

It's joined Bella's box on the top shelf of the pantry out of reach and temtation. 

No post mark on this one though as it was sent by courier, so no clue there...sneaky sneaky...:ihih::sneaky2:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Eddies is here!! 

Will post some photos up later, as on my phone at the second. So exciting! 

Thank you very much SS, can't wait to open it all!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Loving this thread with all it's excitement and Christmas joy


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got a missed delivery card , but hubs is waiting on some computer parts


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I've got a missed delivery card , but hubs is waiting on some computer parts


Everyday when I come in from work I get excited to see if we have a missed delivery card!  I cant wait for Izzy's to arrive!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Loving the photos & Frank with the others behind the gate this time... & that blooming show house kitchen again


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Just in case anyone wanted to see photos.. here are the ones I got when opening the box of goodies!!

Thank you again to whoever is our SS, you've spoiled us! thank you so so much!



Someone was very interested in this one...


Also, please excuse the fact that I'm in bed... I haven't been very well lately and only came out of hospital last week so still on bed rest.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I check this thread about three times a day! Love the photos, and I'll be the same with the thread where we get to open the presents too!!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I check this thread about three times a day! Love the photos, and I'll be the same with the thread where we get to open the presents too!!!


Me too, it's so much fun


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oooohhhhh! We have a delivery note today for a parcel that needs signed for, don't want to get my hopes up too much as I've got other things due to arrive but nothing that I can think would need to be signed for!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bunty got a parcel, Bunty got a parcel, Bunty got a parcel, I wonder who it's from.

It came yesterday, pictures to follow.

Thank you, SS.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

How exciting!! Pictures pictures pictures please


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Guess who's presents have arrived today 





Thank you :thumbup:

So hubs computer part has arrived today also, so god knows what i've ordered and is waiting for at the post office


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Some people on here have really horribly good wrapping skills 

I don't have the patience. The longer I take the more dog hair ends up wrapped in with the present  

Might replace the retrievers who moult with more non moulting cresties by next Christmas, mwahahaha


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Some people on here have really horribly good wrapping skills
> 
> I don't have the patience. The longer I take the more dog hair ends up wrapped in with the present
> 
> Might replace the retrievers who moult with more non moulting cresties by next Christmas, mwahahaha


Mines wrapped badly so the dogs can get into them easier , that's my excuse and i'm sticking to it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Mines wrapped badly so the dogs can get into them easier , that's my excuse and i'm sticking to it


I actually thought of the very same thing..! :lol:

Great minds eh


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Some people on here have really horribly good wrapping skills
> 
> I don't have the patience. The longer I take the more dog hair ends up wrapped in with the present
> 
> Might replace the retrievers who moult with more non moulting cresties by next Christmas, mwahahaha


Is this a hint to what the new dog may be?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Is this a hint to what the new dog may be?


The game is up already 

Check my 'Superly Duperly Excited' thread!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Some people on here have really horribly good wrapping skills
> 
> I don't have the patience. The longer I take the more dog hair ends up wrapped in with the present
> 
> Might replace the retrievers who moult with more non moulting cresties by next Christmas, mwahahaha


Must read more slowly! First time I read that I thought you'd put 'the more dog ends end up wrapped in with the present'.  I thought you must be a chain smoker!

And then I read it again.....


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought you might be getting an OES because you mentioned that you liked them another thread once. And then, I saw what you ARE getting and now I'm super jealous but dead happy for you


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Wooo! Someones presents arrived today!  

This is for me?


Mum, stop messing around and give me my presents!


If I don't look at them I can pretend they aren't there


Nevermind, time to dive straight in!


The box of presents has been put away now! Izzy was very keen to get involved! She has been spoilt again this year, and there's even a present for me!  The card is open but haven't read it, gonna wait until xmas day in case there's a clue in there!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking back through this thread, couldn't help notice that our package looks awfully similar to Freddie's

Hmmmm........ :idea:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeep a box of pressies has turned up for Chance  shall add photos later!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

photos  lots of pressies for Chance, one for me and a card!


















hmmm i like this one mum!

















and so he didn't feel left out


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie's present has arrived  he got a few presents and card, and there was also a present for me so thank you very much secret santa. i'm saving the card till christmas morning


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Just to let Dottie or Charlies SS know that we HAVE received a package...but its back home in England! (I now live in Wales!) 

I was on the phone to my Dad yesterday evening and he told me "some Secret Santa package had arrived..." AAAAAAAAAAAH! SO EXCITED!!!

So when I go back to Bath on Wednesday evening I will ensure I pick it up and take some snaps of the dog its for with it!

Cant wait to see all the dogs with their packages! 

xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie's arrived today!
:thumbup: :thumbup:

Thank You to Millie's Secret Santa - We have both been very spoilt 

Millie keeps going to the box and sniffing it so its been hidden away :thumbup:

Sniff sniff :thumbup:



Please mum can I just have this one?:aureola: 


Millie's stash :thumbup:


Thank you Secret Santa


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Well it's here!!!!! And has the most funny story too. . . . .

My oven broke a few months back and we have ordered one from isme and have been waiting for it for ages, so on Saturday the OH was out walking the dog and a slip was posted from a courier to say we have missed a delivery. So my other half was gutted he had missed the oven for delivery but on the slip it said will attempt delivery again on Monday. . . . But a dilemma we where both in work on Monday me 12 hours and him 8 hours so not risking missing the oven delivery my OH threw a sickie. . . . . .

So 11am comes and the door bell rang he got super excited and opened the door to to what he thought was the oven. . . Instead it was cali's secret Santa parcel all along!!! and the oven isn't even due till the 6th.

When he rang me and told me it was the funniest thing ever . . . .

So we have a lovely secret Santa box I will post some pic's later :thumbup:



pogo said:


> photos  lots of pressies for Chance, one for me and a card!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm I have a parcel alot like that


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I am very impressed with all these photos of dogs sitting nicely next to their presents... I am very doubtful Alfie will be as well behaved  :lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Loving all these excited doggy pics


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I am very impressed with all these photos of dogs sitting nicely next to their presents... I am very doubtful Alfie will be as well behaved  :lol:


Well Bess wasn't!  I could only snap a blurred pic before I had to take it away from her. She hasn't quite got the concept of WAIT UNTIL CHRISTMAS yet!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dans arrived today!!! He's so very curious, Tummel had a quick sniff too 

I'm on my iPod so will post pics later


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylos SS has arrived  I've taken picture but will add later as off to work now,
Thank you Mylos SS he's been spoilt and I love the bag his presents came in !


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

We had another fab delivery. 
Freddie's came this morning. WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO 

I actually did a little squeal :laugh: 
There's a card to open christmas day...and not before... Lots of pressies for Freddie, which he was super interested in...and some doggie shaped shortbread for me  my favourite. THANK YOU SS. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Another spoilt dog. 









A huge thankyou to all three secret santa's, we've been spoilt. you're all so kind and thoughtful. Thankyou.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> We had another fab delivery.
> Freddie's came this morning. WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I actually did a little squeal :laugh:
> ...


Any excuse to show off your kitchen :laugh: :ciappa: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Any excuse to show off your kitchen :laugh: :ciappa: :drool: :drool: :drool:


I did think of taking the pictures in the understairs cupboard, but i couldn't get in. lol.:laugh: Plus the others had theirs taken in there and had their time 'behind the gate' 

we did have it like this for ages though...without a roof...when it was snowing...:yikes:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Any excuse to show off your kitchen :laugh: :ciappa: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Yes damn that kitchen, that's 3 times now we have had to look at it!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Well didn't we get excited as Tilly's arrived today
She certainly has been spoiled with this box full of gifts, thankyou secret santa ... oooh & some chocolate coins yum!

I let her have a peek as we opened it.... & then she cried when I put it away & is now counting down how many sleep to go


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Yes damn that kitchen, that's 3 times now we have had to look at it!!


sorry  i'll get them to open pressies in the garage....that's not so shiny


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, SOME PEOPLE are in a LOT of trouble :mad5:

What do you call this?!?!?! 









Filled with THESE?









She's not even here yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Eventually I got over my tantrum when I got to this:









Only to find these inside..!









So the dog I do not even have yet, has got SEVEN presents, and I've got the lot on the right 









Even Milo was interested, despite having no presents himself









Rupert decided I couldn't see him stealing presents if he moved in slow motion 


















And then decided Carmen's presents would do if he couldn't have his! So they all had to be picked up quickly or swapped for treats in order to have them back still in wrapping 

So, my logic is that if Milo's present had turned up, Milo's person had bought Carmen's individual parcel (the other presents came in with Rupert's). But Milo has no present yet, so unless that rocks up tomorrow and I do some handwriting stalking, maybe a third person has got involved too 
:yikes:

I can't believe how naughty you lot are. Should put a bloody disclaimer up that you are not allowed to exceed £10 for my dogs nor buy me anything  Its too kind, especially considering that I like organising SS 

I genuinely considered saying make sure none of you who have my dogs buy Carmen anything but then I thought 'who am I kidding?! Its late November everyone will have sorted their buying there will be no need' but OH NO you go and spend your monies anyway :nono:

I can't believe how lovely you lot are. And I feel really bad/worried/concerned in case you think its necessary because I organise SS. Its really not, its ever so lovely of you but I like doing SS and don't need anything. I nearly didn't enter my two at one point. We are all incredibly spoilt


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> So, my logic is that if Milo's present had turned up, Milo's person had bought Carmen's individual parcel (the other presents came in with Rupert's). But Milo has no present yet, so unless that rocks up tomorrow and I do some handwriting stalking, maybe a third person has got involved too
> :yikes:
> 
> I can't believe how naughty you lot are. Should put a bloody disclaimer up that you are not allowed to exceed £10 for my dogs nor buy me anything  Its too kind, especially considering that I like organising SS
> ...


Gawd you do ramble on don't you!!!! yawn


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyhoos!!!

Rocky's SS is here, and we I mean um Rocky is very very excited!!!





Phone Photo by vickihigh | Photobucket

All presents are now out of prying hounds way ready for Christmas Day


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I just check - were we supposed to PM our organiser (GS/BC) once we've posted and/or received our presents so you guys can keep track of what's been sorted? I seem to remember doing something like that last year but the PM didn't mention it this year


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Can I just check - were we supposed to PM our organiser (GS/BC) once we've posted and/or received our presents so you guys can keep track of what's been sorted? I seem to remember doing something like that last year but the PM didn't mention it this year


There was nothing in the rules in the PM, but i did message my boss on FB but then i do bug her generally anyway :laugh:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> Can I just check - were we supposed to PM our organiser (GS/BC) once we've posted and/or received our presents so you guys can keep track of what's been sorted? I seem to remember doing something like that last year but the PM didn't mention it this year


No you didnt have to this year

But we are keeping a close eye on this thread


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a reminder
9) Final posting deadline is Monday, 2nd December 2013. There is no exception to this rule unless agreed by both GoldenShadow and Babycham2002.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Ooo oh! Better get my skates on then. 






If I haven't already, of course! :drool:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's my pictures from this morning:
When we returned from our walk this morning my neighbour handed me Mylo's SS. He did laugh when he saw it was addressed to Mylo 

Sorry about poor picture but I took them quickly on my phone as had to rush around to get ready for work :










'Please mum can I have them now'


















Thank you Mylo's SS, they've now been put away mostly from Zab as he being a nightmare for stealing things and something must of smelt really good as he wanted it all


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my Dog!! We have a parcel 

I was expecting an Amazon order this morning so when the postman gave me the parcel I thought 'oh how festive of Amazon to gift wrap it'  Then I saw Alfie's name and squealed 


























































Apologies to our SS that Alfie isn't in many of the photos, he pulled a piece of sticky tape off and decided he needed to take it into his crate and guard it :

Thank you so, so much for the pressies, they are now hidden away as Angel was trying to open them. Jack is currently laid in the middle of the wrapping paper, chewing bits off and generally having a great time


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie's parcel arrived today and it looks SUSPICIOUSLY like someone else's parcel here 

Charlie had a great time unwrapping the parcel and finding the presents inside - which I had to grab really quick and put back in the box for photos!  Thanks SS!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh - and just to add - I opened the card and there was a clue. I've narrowed Charlie's SS to 1 of 4! 

Edited to add: after a bit of investigation I know exactly who our Secret Santa Paws is  Thank you SS


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I missed my parcel today!!!!!!! 
Terence and I are SO upset!:crying:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Oh - and just to add - I opened the card and there was a clue. I've narrowed Charlie's SS to 1 of 4!
> 
> Edited to add: after a bit of investigation I know exactly who our Secret Santa Paws is  Thank you SS


Naughty naughty :nono: :nono: Cards are for christmas day :nono:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Naughty naughty :nono: :nono: Cards are for christmas day :nono:


There were no instructions and it was addressed to me, not Charlie.

Besides - I would have worked out who it was without the card. Thanks to parcel force.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Oh - and just to add - I opened the card and there was a clue. I've narrowed Charlie's SS to 1 of 4!
> 
> Edited to add: after a bit of investigation I know exactly who our Secret Santa Paws is  Thank you SS


It's a bit early for that isn't it, lol.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well sorry peeps - didn't mean to upset anyone by opening a card with my name on it!!  I'm not going to 'guess' or reveal my SS or anything. Just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought when you said 'thank you SS' you were saying thank you to SimplySardonic  oops lol.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

My card has 'no peeking' written on it, I'm not going to peek, I was once caught out opening a Christmas present early  I had opened a pressie and, I wasn't expecting to see the sender before Christmas but she visited me and saw my present on display  I was absolutely horrified and have never opened any early since


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I thought when you said 'thank you SS' you were saying thank you to SimplySardonic  oops lol.


LOL - no I meant SecretSanta - SS for short! I wouldn't spoil anyone's fun like that!!!!!!



lipsthefish said:


> My card has 'no peeking' written on it, I'm not going to peek, I was once caught out opening a Christmas present early  I had opened a pressie and, I wasn't expecting to see the sender before Christmas but she visited me and saw my present on display  I was absolutely horrified and have never opened any early since


My envelope only had my name on it. I'll be putting it up with my other cards in a couple of days. I've never saved opening a card til Christmas Day. I'm shocked that some of you are so shocked that I opened a card addressed to me!! :blink:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

We've had a delivery 

Thank you so much to Alfie's SS, you have really spoiled him  He has 9 presents  there's also one for me and one for me & him (but says I need to open it on the tag!), a card for him and a little envelope that says "clue" :001_smile:

Even managed, against all the odds, to get some photos of him with them before they were quickly removed and put away for the big day :001_tt2:



Interesting!




"Please can I just have a little look?"


"<mumble mumble> this one at the bottom smells rather interesting"


"Why have you put them all the way up there?" 


Thank you again SO very much our SS, you've been incredibly kind :001_wub:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> We've had a delivery
> 
> Thank you so much to Alfie's SS, you have really spoiled him  He has 9 presents  there's also one for me and one for me & him (but says I need to open it on the tag!), a card for him and a little envelope that says "clue" :001_smile:
> 
> ...


Very posh wrapping :yesnod:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Very posh wrapping :yesnod:


They shop in posh shops


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Very posh wrapping :yesnod:





GingerRogers said:


> They shop in posh shops


Alfie's SS is deffo a posh one, the box was John Lewis  :yesnod:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEP harvey's turned up today, so thanks to the boys SS's 


























and one of chance for good measure!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruno's present arrived today 

Sorry that I only have the one pic but he took quick fancy to one of the pressies so I quickly had to stash them away 










Thank you so much SS, you have clearly spoiled the little devil


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Coffee said:


> "Why have you put them all the way up there?"
> 
> 
> Thank you again SO very much our SS, you've been incredibly kind :001_wub:


Don't cook it


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly's parcel arrived today.
We had so much fun took lots of photos.

This is my parcel!



Wow!!! What a beautiful box.


Ohh jingle bells presents all the way..Oh what fun to be a Bichon on Christmas day.



Sneaked a prezzi into my bed for some pre festive play. --Until mummy caught me.



If yooz fink I don't know where my prezzy is---



yooze just don't understand my middle name is 'Sherlock'.



Thank you so much SS you have certainly put a lot of thought into Molly's present. The box is beautiful that has all the presents in. Thank you for my present. All presents and card put away until Christmas day.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Don't cook it


Don't panic, the cooker is mostly for display purposes only in this house :lol:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Alfie's SS is deffo a posh one, the box was John Lewis  :yesnod:


Wow posh!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ok here's Dan with his



and Tummel looking at it


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

It's arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Maggie's SS!! Can't wait for Christmas day now :yesnod:

(Maggie putting her stay and leave it to good use here )


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I am loving all the pics of doggies with their presents!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not only does no one want to steal my dogs, I don't think anyone wants to send them presents either. Only ones turned up so far.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> It's arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Maggie's SS!! Can't wait for Christmas day now :yesnod:
> 
> (Maggie putting her stay and leave it to good use here )


Look how big she is .... Beautiful girl


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Firedog said:


> _Not only does no one want to steal my dogs_, I don't think anyone wants to send them presents either. Only ones turned up so far.


That's only because you don't post photos! The first photos I've ever seen of your dogs were on the SS 'who are you' thread, and I thought they were gorgeous  But I can't know that I want to steal them unless I see them now can I 


*subtext: post more pictures of your gorgeous dogs!*


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Look how big she is .... Beautiful girl


I know she's my dog, and hence I can look at her whenever I like, but even so, I keep going back and looking at that last photo I posted and thinking "ooooh she's so gorgeous"


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> That's only because you don't post photos! The first photos I've ever seen of your dogs were on the SS 'who are you' thread, and I thought they were gorgeous  But I can't know that I want to steal them unless I see them now can I
> 
> 
> *subtext: post more pictures of your gorgeous dogs!*


I have posted other photo's and Luna had a thread of her own.
Just in case you feel you have missed out, here are some more.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Fab photos of some very happy poochies  I would have loved to have done it too but I think I missed the cut off point when I joined here.

I am doing the cat one though


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Not only does no one want to steal my dogs, I don't think anyone wants to send them presents either. Only ones turned up so far.


Its ok, i don't have any so far, I chased the postman dowwn the road this morning, but still nothing


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have anything either yet, still plenty of time though


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, plenty of time still. Dodger hasn't received his yet but at least that means less time for him to bug me for it between now and Christmas.

He's a bit of a rascal actually. When we got him 3 years ago he'd clearly not had wrapped presents before, or alternatively hadn't been shown what to do with one. After lots and lots of encouragement, and some demonstrations (as you do....) he has now grasped the concept (big understatement) and loooves presents. So much so that when my mum put one of my brothers presents down next to Dodge last christmas Dodge got to work opening it. In Dodger's defence it was put almost on his paws and he only opens things he is given so clearly he thought it was his 

Not sure what he'd have done with a large mens jumper though.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I don't have anything either yet, still plenty of time though


Oh i know, he just was carrying a bit box and i got all excited....he looked at me like i was insane but never mind.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing for me either; loads of time before Chrimbo though so no worries here .


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Oh i know, he just was carrying a bit box and i got all excited....he looked at me like i was insane but never mind.


On my days off I'm sitting in the window like a crazy woman


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

You lot might all accept there's plenty of time but last posting date is Monday so I do expect you all to have them by this time next week 

Else there will be trouble ........


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Phone call from mum Dylan's has arrived  

They are sitting at mums until Christmas


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

We've just got back from a week's holiday and have 2 missed delivery cards, Lily is hoping that one of them is her SS pressie, we will find out tomorrow


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

So I finally collected Dotties S.S package last night!
FINALLY...here are some photos I just took! Thank you Dotties S.S! 

Mummy did you say....


Secret Santa?


So that explains the outfit..


So diss iz my Secret Santa?




Lets open the package!












COME ON!


Yes?








!!!


Waiting of her own accord!




Wheres mine!?


FANK YOU SECRET SANTA!!! *BIG LICKS*


Wait?...I gotta wait til CHRISTMAS!?


HEY! Give that back!


Trying to get her SS...


Now fast asleep in said chair!

Thank you Dotties S.S! xxx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> Its ok, i don't have any so far, I chased the postman dowwn the road this morning, but still nothing


Have a mental image of your postman trying to run faster than you!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha great pics and commentery!!
I especially love the wagging tail in the chair pic!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Nothing for me either; loads of time before Chrimbo though so no worries here .


Maybe the gatekeeper at the draw bridge has got yours


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing here for us yet but the dogs are none the wiser


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah babycham2002 is right all these presents best show up in the next week else you get a black mark by your name for next year...


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I love Dottie's Secret Santa outfit .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> Maybe the gatekeeper at the draw bridge has got yours


Maybe...the drama with mine is unless it is Royal Mail I need to know it's coming or it will be forever lost . Well, returned to sender anyway .


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Willow's has arrived!!!!!

Oooo a box

And after fighting through 50 layers of parcel tape  Very secure I must say

The white pressies are for me!!!! and the blue ones for Willow  lucky bear and I  
Thank you ss
and there is a card that says I must not open until Christmas day
and candy canes and chocolate!!!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

love that paw print wrapping its from pets at home  

saw it t'other day x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Love how happy Secret Santa makes so many of us 

I am terrible my OH has to take the parcels and cards off me straight away else I might open them then tape them back up Singing: I don't do surprises etc, so I can't be trusted. I can hide OH's xmas presents under the bed and trust him to not look. But he has to hide all of mine at his parent's house because he knows I will :lol: 



Firedog said:


> Not only does no one want to steal my dogs, I don't think anyone wants to send them presents either. Only ones turned up so far.


No one ever wants to steal my dogs either


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I have been away for a couple of nights, I got back this afternoon to a chuckling husband, apparently he and the postie had a giggle as he had a recorded parcel to sign for and they couldn't decide if he should sign for Ninja or Ginger 

Thank you very much Ginger Ninjas Secret Santa 

Is this for me ???????????????
'Can I open it now?'
[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013004Small_zps615159ef.jpg.html]

'No its for Christmas day you naughty doggie hmy:'

'Can I lick it then?' 'Oh go on just one lick' 
[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013003Small_zpsace1cea1.jpg.html]

:idea: 'maybe if I run very fast in circles it will magically open?'

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013007Small_zpsc67ce7cc.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013009Small_zps7cb18b5f.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013008Small_zpscbf3d525.jpg.html]

'please just a peek I will stay back honest'

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013014Small_zpsfaa8f8b9.jpg.html]

'Go on then, Oi!!!'
[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013015Small_zps4e539d5e.jpg.html]

'I thought you said you would stay back '

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/PF%20SS/2013016Small_zps0157bbbe.jpg.html]

Right thats it cheeky monkey its going away till the day :smilewinkgrin:

Thank you very much again, there's even one for me

I hope my recipient wont be disappointed  everyone seems to have gone to so much trouble not sure I can match it.

ETA excuse the state of the floor :blushing: I did mention OH had been on his own for a couple of days though 

ETA Thank you Lousie H for making me realise what a dodo I was for leaving my address visible, I only reminded someone about their tag the other day aswell


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Ginger Rogers Ahh, don,t even think whether you match anyone else's, it is all just for fun for the woofers not for Hoomans. 

I love seeing all the individual dogs reactions in photos. 


It is still a secret Santa. Or should be, otherwise the name secret Santa would have to be changed.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Lexis and Nalas arrived today so thank you very much SS's they have gone off with the elves now for Santa paws to deliver on xmas day.......

Lexi having a sneaky peek







Nala bum having a nosey


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> I hope my recipient wont be disappointed  everyone seems to have gone to so much trouble not sure I can match


You mustn't think like that, we all do secret Santa for a but of fun for our woofers, and I'm sure all the woofers will be thrilled with their gift come Christmas time.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

bobbyw said:


> You mustn't think like that, we all do secret Santa for a but of fun for our woofers, and I'm sure all the woofers will be thrilled with their gift come Christmas time.


I'm sure a lot if us think like that! When you're buying it seems a lot. When you wrap and send ..... Not so much.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

beris said:


> Ginger Rogers Ahh, don,t even think whether you match anyone else's, it is all just for fun for the woofers not for Hoomans.
> 
> I love seeing all the individual dogs reactions in photos.
> 
> It is still a secret Santa. Or should be, otherwise the name secret Santa would have to be changed.


yes definitely must not think like that!!
Some people may have gone OTT & it's hard not to if you are in the position where you can but I know for sure that if Tilly where to get a wrapped up cardboard box with an empty crisp packet in it & a toilet roll tube she would be equally delighted with it, tearing off the paper & licking the crisp packet
They are dogs!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Thank you very much again, there's even one for me
> 
> I hope my recipient wont be disappointed  everyone seems to have gone to so much trouble not sure I can match it.


I do know what you mean. I found especially hard as we just don't have the range of stuff available here. But I tried hard so hopefully my SS likes it  I'm sure yours will too GR - I know I (and Kenzie!) will be thrilled with whatever we get, it's just the excitement of getting a pressie. This forum is probably the only place I don't feel like a freak for being such a 'doggy person'.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't you worry about matching other people, that's not what this is about at all. I did feel the same a couple of times but at the end of the day the rules are spend £10, wrap up what you buy and send it signed for. I think we all worry about how the presents will go down. I feel really bad that Carmen has presents and for people who have my two in case they think they *have* to go overboard.

It's definitely still a Secret Santa. If specific people want to own up that's fine, but it's up to individuals if they want to confirm or deny


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> I'm sure a lot if us think like that! When you're buying it seems a lot. When you wrap and send ..... Not so much.


I do agree, it is difficult. But we all sign up to the £10 rule and the thing I'm certain of is that everyone puts a lot of thought into the gifts so whatever the doggies get, I'm sure they are thrilled 

I like the secret Santa as I feel ever so slightly less like a crazy dog lady if we are buying for another dog and another dog buys for us than if I just give my dog something from me. I may be a bit odd


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> yes definitely must not think like that!!
> Some people may have gone OTT & it's hard not to if you are in the position where you can but I know for sure that if Tilly where to get a wrapped up cardboard box with an empty crisp packet in it & a toilet roll tube she would be equally delighted with it, tearing off the paper & licking the crisp packet
> They are dogs!!!


I shall remember this for next year just in case I get Tilly.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you know I feel really silly but I am really excited. Can't wait to see what prezzies my doggies will have and to try and work out a clue that I haven't a hope in hell of getting.

I got told off by hubby last year as I seemed to enjoy opening presents more with the dogs than I did with the kids.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww I love it  

And I love seeing all the pics of other peoples dogs opening their pressies 
Defo the highlight of Christmas morning 

I also find it fascinating the way my different dogs open them so differently

Percy fervently rips the paper off, then discards it to find the next thing he can unwrap until they are all done.
Willow would quite happily just carry all presents in their wrapping all day long (until Percy gets hold of them)
Dillon takes one at a time into his bed and gentle pulls the paper off, then whatever he discovers will stay with him for many weeks as he treasures it


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Do you know I feel really silly but I am really excited. Can't wait to see what prezzies my doggies will have and to try and work out a clue that I haven't a hope in hell of getting.


I am exactly the same - we're all in good company here I think


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww I love it
> 
> And I love seeing all the pics of other peoples dogs opening their pressies
> Defo the highlight of Christmas morning
> ...


What about Rocky?????


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww I love it
> 
> And I love seeing all the pics of other peoples dogs opening their pressies
> Defo the highlight of Christmas morning
> ...


Aww, too cute each with their little quirks


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Firedog said:


> What about Rocky?????


Ah well Rocky is rather naughty, he will take his own and anyone elses he can get hold of into a corner and protect them from the other dogs. Anything that even slightly smells of food is taken first and hidden.
Once he has collected as many as he can he will rip them open to find the treasures within.

Bomber is a shaker, you have to hand him a present and he will happily shake it to his hearts content, the concept of unwrapping is still very new to him and hopefully he will get better with age


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo doesn't understand how to unwrap. He's been with us three years and the concept still very much confuddles the big lump  He just stands and waits for Rupert to do the deed and then tends to join in once Rupert's done the hard (fun, lol!) work


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The only thing which saddens me a little is I won't be able to get any pictures up of them opening their presents until a couple of days after Christmas as when my oh is here I can't get much access to the pc. Also once he has his game up on screen I can't load pictures. Will have to hope he is on an early on the 27th.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> The only thing which saddens me a little is I won't be able to get any pictures up of them opening their presents until a couple of days after Christmas as when my oh is here I can't get much access to the pc. Also once he has his game up on screen I can't load pictures. Will have to hope he is on an early on the 27th.


Don't worry about that, photos aren't compulsory anyway, we are all just nosey 

I can upload things from my phone which is the only reason I can do it so quick and easily. Saying that, my phone doesn't do as its meant to half the time


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right and about time too. Here are the pictures of Bunty with her Secret Santa presents and before anyone tells me off the card was already like that. Unfortunately being old she doesn't get overly enthusiastic but she did have a good sniff and wagged her tail. Thank you SS.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

still waiting in Tummels, but not overly bothered yet 

Tummel is an expert at unwrapping, he loves to tear up cardboard and paper  Dan knows what to do but he's always either very gentle or very fierce...he's a bit odd


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine are both here  Had to go and pick up the parcels from OH's brothers house and would have loved to take pictures tonight but we've just got back from a day of unexpected surgery for my OH :crazy: and having been up since 6am yesterday I'm now in bed  Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Mine are both here  Had to go and pick up the parcels from OH's brothers house and would have loved to take pictures tonight but we've just got back from a day of unexpected surgery for my OH :crazy: and having been up since 6am yesterday I'm now in bed  Will post photos tomorrow.


Hope your OH is OK? x


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Hope your OH is OK? x


Yes, he's absolutely fine  it was a minor thing really but had to be done pretty much immediately. Keeping him away from work for a couple of days will be a trial though!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Getting stupidly excited :w00t:
Toppas not got his parcel yet, but if today is the last day of post it should turn up this week.... time to stalk the postie


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tricky's arrived this morning  will post pictures tonight when I get in from work.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kes' has arrived  

Thank you - I will upload pics later so I do not disappoint my lovely santa paws 

Thank you again xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Love watching all these people recieving their pressies. I missed it last year but really looking forward to the woofs christmas day photos


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Guess what came today?

WELL, actually............. huge apologies to Lily's SS who may well have been getting a bit worried that I hadn't posted, because they obviously sent it nearly two weeks ago..... But we only received it today as it has been sitting on our next door neighbours hall table for the past 11 days :lol:

The day before we went away apparently our neighbour signed for Lily's parcel but the postie obviously forgot to put a card through our door to let us know  So we went off on hols and Lily's parcel stayed next door unbeknown to us until said neighbour popped round this evening wondering why we hadn't been to collect it :lol:

Anyway, back to the point....

please excuse her face, she was doing some serious guarding here










"ooooh, for me? What is it?!"










The contents: 4 pressies for Lily, 1 for me and 2 cards (one of which is a clue) all beautifully wrapped and very impressed that her colours of purple and turquoise have been used on the labels 










"I'll just have a little nibble on this one!"










Oh no you don't !!










Thank you so much to Lily's SS for the beautiful presents, we are very excited! 

and sorry again if you have been worrying about it's whereabouts


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harveys pressie arrived today 

Sorry for the rubbish pictures but I let me camera run out of battery so had to use my phone  Plus he's wearing his cone of shame at the moment which is all glowy!

I love the label! It is beautiful and I think I'm going to have to see if I can frame it. 









I carefully unwrapped the paper and Harvey straight away tried to open the present  Which of course alerted Bruno to the fun going ons, so with one hand pushing Bruno to aside and telling Harvey "no", here is the next psychedelic photo!









And something for me too! 

SS, thank you so much


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

here's tricky woo with her pressies. i love the pink box it came in. just what i need to put my jewellery in, so thank you ss  tricky got quite a few pressies plus one between us, and then there were a couple for me along with a candy cane and chocolates. got a christmas card and a clue  thank you ss, tricky is really excited about christmas now (and so am i  )


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dillon's is here  
Was with neighbour 
Piccies tomorrow
But thank you very much
The box is bigger than he is


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

I think it's possible that our customs officers are being over-zealous as no parcel yet, but I'm sure it will be here soon


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I think it's possible that our customs officers are being over-zealous as no parcel yet, but I'm sure it will be here soon


Its definitely on its way to you, hopefully the waiting game wont be too long


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Zab had a special delivery today ! 
Mr post man gave him a large parcel and a biscuit, our postman always give the dogs a biscuit if I'm in to answer the door 










"i smell something good in here mum!"









" THEIR MINE!"


















Zab says Thank you SS , he would love to have all his presents now mostly the squeaky one that he managed to get his mouth on !

There's also a present for Mylo which is lovely!
And a present for me advising me to keep it out of reach of Zab


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Every dog looks so happy with their parcels, it's as if they know it's actually for them


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

We have had two parcels delivered today. Both Precious and Luna's parcels have arrived this morning. Don't think there will be any pictures today though.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Eeeeeee. Got home from work to a HUGE box of presents ! WOW !! Dora and i have been well and truly spoiled. THANK YOU to our SS 

Sorry for the scabby pictures my kitchen could do with a clean and Dora has turned in to the Devil


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Every dog looks so happy with their parcels, it's as if they know it's actually for them


Apart from Dora who never looks happy  , But she is i can assure you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bombers is here  Thanks very much SS  xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to say that with the fantastic clue that was tapped to the inside of one of the boxes, that my clues are sadly lacking. Must up my game for SS 2014.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob's came on Friday (sorry for the lack of update) & Gypsy's arrived this morning :thumbup1:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Can we open our clues now or do we do that Christmas day ?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Toppa has recieved his parcel and we both just had a very fun lunchtime unwrapping the box and taking pics.

Unfortunately my wee netbook is on its last legs and I wont beable to upload/share photos intil my new one arrives, hopefully by the weekend!

In the meantime tho, THANK YOU SECRET SANTA


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

'I can has Secret Santa now, yes????' (sorry about the rubbish pic, he would have run off with it if he got any closer!)


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Can we open our clues now or do we do that Christmas day ?


According to the "it has arrived thread" most people are only opening cards / clues on Christmas day when presents opened.

I would think most people will stick to Christmas day unless they have tradition of opening Christmas eve.

I have found it has been tradition over the years with Secret Santa to wait till Christmas day when Golden Shadow will start an opening thread.

My cards will only be opened Christmas day.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

beris said:


> According to the "it has arrived thread" most people are only opening cards / clues on Christmas day when presents opened.
> 
> I would think most people will stick to Christmas day unless they have tradition of opening Christmas eve.
> 
> ...


This is what i thought, mine are tucked away in the cupboard for christmas day 

Im soooo excited


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

EEEEE! Rogue's has arrived now too :thumbup1:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

H0lly said:


> This is what i thought, mine are tucked away in the cupboard for christmas day
> 
> Im soooo excited


We usually open on Xmas Eve as all the family come on Xmas day & its bedlam so I can spend time taking photos.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo's is here!!!!!!!!!

Photobucket isn't playing nicely at the moment, though


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to let Alfie have his on Christmas Eve this year... only because it's utter chaos here on Christmas morning  I'd really like to sit with him and watch him open them without being distracted by anyone else  This way I should be able to get some decent photos too...


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ninja has so many I feel she needs to string them out a bit  twelve days of Christmas anyone ?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd quite like my dogs to have theirs on xmas eve. Xmas day is super busy.

Am I right in thinking most would want it left til Xmas day? No Xmas eve is the dog's Xmas Day?!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodger had a delivery today!

It got delivered to our elderly next door neighbour. Bless her, she's lovely - OH popped round to pick it up and she said "I don't think it's for you or your wife dear"

We took some photos of the box opening, will upload to photobucket in a mo.

Thank you Secret Santa, you've really spoilt Dodger, and there's even one for me - thank you so much.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'd quite like my dogs to have theirs on xmas eve. Xmas day is super busy.
> 
> Am I right in thinking most would want it left til Xmas day? No Xmas eve is the dog's Xmas Day?!


Perhaps we can have the three days of Christmas? To allow for those that do, see me personally Christmas day is quiet, the eve and boxing day are much busier 

Like Ninja Dillon is going to need 12 days to open all his!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I has parcel? For me?


Corr whats in the box


Wowweeee look at all these!! gotta be some yummies me smells


Mine all mine, okay some for mummy too and one for mummy and me!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

This one was delivered to next door but one, their son answered and I said I think you have a parcel for me, the dad called out actually its for Percy!!!! Ha ha ha ha

Hmmm a box, with ma name on it!




Can I jus has this one?


Okay I'll be good I pwoimise, even though there is nommies in there that say they are okay for peoples and dogs!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The other years we have been allowed to read the clues on the labels as soon as it has arrived but obviously wait until the Grand Opening Ceremony to be started to open the presents.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm afraid we have no bomber packet picture as it took a bit of a beating from Rocky!!

All of these for lil old me? That makes me a lil shy


Better countdown the days till I can into these lovelies 


Right I'm off then until Christmas is here


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dogless said:


> The other years we have been allowed to read the clues on the labels as soon as it has arrived but obviously wait until the Grand Opening Ceremony to be started to open the presents.


Yeah. This is what I meant. I have a card with a clue on it. Our Christmas day is just us 4 so lovely and quiet


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I'm afraid we have no bomber packet picture as it took a bit of a beating from Rocky!!
> 
> All of these for lil old me? That makes me a lil shy
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that wrapping paper is lovely. Obviously a lot of thought has gone into it. 
How nice.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

As promised, here are pics of Dodger will his parcel. Please please forgive the vetbed covered floor, it's usually in the car but Dodge is a bit bambi like on the wood floor at the mo. I managed to move some of it out of one of the pics but not the rest!

"Is it for me mum?"









"Mum, I don't think the tape goes there..."









"Look mum! There's presents in here, we has to unwrap them"









"Mum, there's even one for you here. There's a card too - how many sleeps until Christmas when I can open it?"









Dodge was so funny, he kept nudging the gift tag on the bigger present (which is why it's kind of stood on it's side in that last pic). It made me laugh as it looked like he was trying to ready the tag.

He was looking at me most of the time as he was waiting for his "okay" command to unwrap them. Unfortunately he didn't get the "okay", but he did get a biscuit for being a good boy 

Thank you again Secret Santa.
x


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I have squeezed and sniffed their gifts again. Not that I'm excited or anything . Hubby told me off and said 'leave it'  
I'm desperate to open clues but will wait until everyone else opens theirs. 

Only us 3 humans and 3 dogs this year so a nice and quiet day.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww Dodger is sooo gorgeous!!!!! And the tape pic made my heart melt  
Love that he was trying to read his tag cant wait for him to open them at christmas


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think Dodger's box is rivalling on beating him in the size stakes 

Such an adorable boy. Them little ears :001_wub:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww Dodger is sooo gorgeous!!!!! And the tape pic made my heart melt
> Love that he was trying to read his tag cant wait for him to open them at christmas


Aww, thanks  I know, I'm stupidly excited about seeing all the present opening pics from all the doggies.



GoldenShadow said:


> I think Dodger's box is rivalling on beating him in the size stakes
> 
> Such an adorable boy. Them little ears :001_wub:


I just had another look at the pic and you're right, he almost looks small next to that box.

And thanks, I think his ears are the best bit!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'd quite like my dogs to have theirs on xmas eve. Xmas day is super busy.
> 
> Am I right in thinking most would want it left til Xmas day? No Xmas eve is the dog's Xmas Day?!


I don't think it matters Christmas Eve or Christmas day.

I understand that some people who have families and children may prefer Christmas Eve to open presents for their dogs. 
Also it is tradition with some families that presents are opened Christmas Eve.

My families tradition has always been that all presents, including our doggies are opened Christmas morning.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

We usually open ours on Christmas Day, I also have a quiet day it's just my mum and I. We are doing our family get together the week before


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well the boys will get theres crimbo day, it's only me, the OH and the boys so it will be a nice a quiet day


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oooo it's getting very, very exciting now  I'm loving seeing all the doggies with their presents 

We'll be opening on Christmas day, it's just Hubby, the dogs and me so nice and quiet


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Christmas Day here to :thumbup1: and another one for a quiet Christmas just me hubby and Millie :thumbup1:

Although we do celebrate Xmas Eve :thumbup1: Polish way


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I think it's the impatient ones who want a Christmas Eve opening! 

Won't be much going on here this year, so Bess will have to wait until mid morning on Christmas Day. Although our horse is on loan, we've gone mucked her out on Christmas Day for so long it's become our tradition, so will do it again this year to help out our loaners. So, turkey in the oven, down to yard to muck out horse, back home, pour a glass of something and OPEN PRESENTS!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Not impatience for me. Also not because I have lots of people round.

Christmas Eve is more relaxed everyone is horribly stressed at Xmas and it's easier to be reclusive. Xmas day seems so full of tension and rows but Xmas eve is always so much happier. The calm before the storm...

I don't really have very many (maybe any) memories of a nice Xmas day without being horrifically upset over something. One of the many joys of my family 

Xmas eve everyone still does their own thing so I imagine it would be a much nicer day with the dogs. I think I will do ours then (providing no one objects).


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll have a nice relaxing Christmas morning with just Kenzie and Tala before going to see the rest of the family - that's when the madness begins! So I'll be opening Christmas morning, although it will be your Christmas Eve


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Christmas Day for us. Only me or hubby and I hopefully this year and the boys .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It will be christmas day here , i don't think my 5 year old will let the dogs get away with opening them early when she can't :lol: 99% of her presents are delivered by Father Christmas Christmas eve but the odd one gets given to her by friends etc


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

We open presents on Christmas Day...and cards as and when they arrive 

Need to say 2 things: 

1) you're a cheeky lot wanting to open presents early! Christmas Day is SUPPOSED to be busy. Why not just have Christmas dinner the day before too? Save you all that cooking on the big day?!?!  (j/k of course) 

2) wow - some of these dogs have received a mountainous pile of presents :thumbup1:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

We will be opening our presents Xmas day, it's the only day I have off sadly my job is great  I've asked for the weekend after off but we'll see.

But Xmas day we have decided it's just going to me , OH and the dogs. I hate the driving around to see everyone. Both our parents are split up so it's 4/5 houses we have to visit over Xmas !


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

We will probably open them early on Christmas day, before everyone else gets up. Have some Maggie and me time. SS presents and a nice Christmas walk (last year at Christmas I spent a lot of it day dreaming about this year :O).


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Christmas is chaos at my house!  We go to stay with my parents and Millie Moo oop North (we'll be up there for around 10 days in total this year)! Poor Tarnus it was a big shock for him when he joined us a few years back ! This year my sisters boyfriend will be with us for the first time too so there'll be 6 adults and 2 dogs on Christmas morning all opening presents together, we then go around and do some visiting before lunch. This year Tarnus' parents and brother will also be joining us for lunch so we'll have a houseful.

I suspect we'll probably let Izzy open her SS present in the afternoon when its all quietened down and everyones sleeping off their christmas dinner so we can spend a bit more time and take some pictures as she does it :thumbup1:! Millie may also have to help her open some presents just so she's not left out !


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I think Kes will open her presents on Christmas day; I'm working Christmas Eve and Christmas Day but not until lunchtime on Xmas day so we can have a good morning together before I head off


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Otis had received his presents, he has been spoilt also  I cant wait untill Christmas day! 

Thank you Secret Santa Paws


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I too am ridiculously excited we dont get many pressies now we are old*  and I am looking forward to seeing a big pile under the 'tree' once more 

* hubby wants a weekend away as our present for each other, I want parcels :cryin: just little ones, smellies, a biscuit, an empty toilet roll, I am not fussy


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine and my sisters rule is normally...something sparkly, fluffy and smells nice...can't go wrong with that


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's has arrived . He has a lovely load of presents and there was even one for me too, thank you very much indeed secret santa. They have been stashed well out of the way upstairs as Kilo was VERY interested in some of the packages!!

I am sorry but the photos are rubbish and blurry phone ones.....

Well....why can't I have them yet??? Pleeaassee...



I give up (but will still keep a beady eye on all my goodies.....)



ETA: It is also very obvious I haven't hoovered today!!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats Tummels here!!! He is very excited so i can only guess that there are some delightful treats in one or more of the pressies  There's also a posh bar of chocolate for me and a card, hopefully with a clue in there 




So thanks to Dan and Tummels SS's, my 2 are very happy and impatient lads!!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

This year me and my brother are working over Christmas so mum is doing our Christmas for 27th this year. Boys will have to wait


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Otis's Pictures are a bit blury as he is more force full and ham fisted than Dora


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got home to a missed delivery card saying that they will re-deliver tomorrow (I'm home all morning so that's good). 

We are not waiting for anything else so it must be Lucky's SS parcel


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

H0lly said:


> Otis's Pictures are a bit blury as he is more force full and ham fisted than Dora


But at least he doesnt have her eyes


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

As promised... Toppas photos 

What are you excited about????? What is sooo exciting?????









OMG so that is what you are excited about! I shall dig my way to reach that awesome smell!!!









Can you smell it, OMG IT IS SMELLICIOUS!!!!!! ( he started to get a bit hyper and was literally dragging the box around whilst I was in hysterics)









ARRGGGHHHHHH LET ME AT IT!!!!!! ( this is the face of a desperate dog lol )









I got concerned for Toppas state of mind at this point because he just went crazy on the box.... I couldn't decide if he was trying to kill it or open it :shocked:

After his time out he returned to try again and promised whole heartedly he would remain calm









OH BUBBLEWRAP!!! I LOVE BUBBLEWRAP!!!









I will just store my bubblewrap in a calm manner over here, with my amazing wrapping paper 









OMG MORE BUBBLEWRAP, I AM SPOILT!









I will store this awesome smelling bubblewrap with my other goodies stash... 









I realised at this point, Toppa had just ran off with human chocolates :w00t: so I dropped the camera and rugby tackled him.... I am not one for sharing 

THANK YOU SECRET SANTA!!! My gifts are almost as big as me 









And just for Toppas secret santa, he performed his bestest ever orlov pose..... because he really didn't want me to take his gifts away :frown2:









Receiving the parcel and opening it is like having a mini early Christmas


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aaaaaaaw Toppa's little "beg" :001_wub:.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

aww, how can you resist toppa's face :001_wub:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in love with Toppa!!!!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Dottie and Charlie arent getting their presents. I'm going to sit and unwrap them myself, then play with them, eat the treats then chuck them all in the bin. Seems fair after all the stress they give me! 

I will be collecting Charlies SS in the next few days (back in England!) x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ashas is here thank you ss! I haven't had chance to take pics well I tried she tried to eat it we argued and it got taken off her.
Will try again tomorrow &#128522;


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so happy  Every person on the babycham list has posted and recieved, so thanks very much guys


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm hoping benji's arrives tomorrow


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Love how Toppas tail is a blur in every photo!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can anyone who has NOT received their parcel (bar McKenzie, who I know about) drop me a message or let me know on here, please? 

Those I have not marked off as received are:

Benji
Kes
Lucky
McKenzie
Teal
Tula
Terrence
Teddy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

I can confirm that Kenzie's SS present has arrived :thumbsup: It's at my mum's so no details or pics yet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can anyone who has NOT received their parcel (bar McKenzie, who I know about) drop me a message or let me know on here, please?
> 
> Those I have not marked off as received are:
> 
> ...


Kes has hers - I thought I PMd you last week


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Kes has hers - I thought I PMd you last week


You may well have done. Spreadsheet got colour coded as I went through the thread but for some reason I didn't mark Kes off as received.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Terence has his this TM is tied up with Albert at the mo but sure she will be along soon &#128522;


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Photo bucket been mugging me right off..!

Here is Milo's! And more for rat dog  

It's really here?! Is that reallyyyyyy for me?


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:


Beautiful paper!!


And one very confused Labrador..!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Just phoned the number left on the missed delivery card and the man told me he will deliver it first thing in the morning  very excited now as it MUST be her SS parcel 

Will update as soon as it arrives


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bloody postman at 8am this morning was banging my door as if to wake me from a fire, he had Tula SS parcel. Hopefully be able to put some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rudi's is here!!! . Phone photos yet again...promise nice camera ones on the big day - and after I have hoovered the carpet; it is done most days but red stuff from our rug gets everywhere . He got quite a haul and there was something for me too.....thanks ss .

If there was sound with this photo it would best be described as whinging at not being allowed at the pressies :lol:.



Almost losing control ....."Lemme at 'em!!!" .



There is a very tricky clue which is keeping my brain whirring too :thumbup1:.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Rudi's is here!!! . Phone photos yet again...promise nice camera ones on the big day - *and after I have hoovered the carpet; it is done most days but red stuff from our rug gets everywhere *. He got quite a haul and there was something for me too.....thanks ss .


Did anyone else read, and then looked at the photos... and then read it again... and then looked at the photos... and then decided that Dogless has "obsessive carpet cleaning" issues?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> Did anyone else read, and then looked at the photos... and then read it again... and then looked at the photos... and then decided that Dogless has "obsessive carpet cleaning" issues?


Yes'. That's exactly what I thought!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow that Labrador puppy paper is just gorgeous. We have two lots of parcels that are wrapped in Border Terrier paper, both different, both gorgeous. I'd love to know when Christmas is over and the clues are read, where our SS's bought the paper from.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> GoldenShadow that Labrador puppy paper is just gorgeous. We have two lots of parcels that are wrapped in Border Terrier paper, both different, both gorgeous. I'd love to know when Christmas is over and the clues are read, where our SS's bought the paper from.


Theres some wicked doggy papers isnt there, who knew you could get such variety.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Benji's still waiting on his present. Think he's feeling a bit left out at minute.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> Benji's still waiting on his present. Think he's feeling a bit left out at minute.


I am certain good things come to those who wait......I am sure Benji will get his present soon .


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

I went to my mum's especially to pick up the SS box :blush: Even without opening anything I can tell we've been spoilt!!!

I wonder what's under here...



For me???



Sorry for the look of disinterest - she's had a big day!



HUGE thanks to our Secret Santa!!! :yesnod:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of Luna's SS box, unfortunately she was jumping up and down like a loon and I couldn't get her to sit still. I think the hooman that sent this box is a perfectionist, everything about the parcel was neat and tidy, inside and out, even after going through the mail. Oh and I'm not showing you the clue in the lid.









Lots of lovely stuff. Thank you SS.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Precious's box came with a lovely layer of purple tissue paper on top and inside was a box of delights. Precious decided she was scared of it and wouldn't go near it. That didn't stop the other nosey parkers. I know something's smells good in there as Tula wedged her nose in the bottom of the box and didn't want to come out. There is also something squeaky, actually more honky than squeaky, in there. Lot's of lovely presents, thank you SS.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tula's parcel had lots of lovely Chrismassy Border Terrier wrapped presents in it. She did inspect it and she is excited, bless her. Lots of little presents and one for me. Thank you SS.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog I think Milo and Luna's parcels look quite similar, both with laminated clues in the lids (albeit it Milo's hidden behind more beautiful paper so I nearly didn't notice!)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Exciting.....


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

LUCKY'S is here  the delivery man literally just came half hour ago. Been in the window all day 

Thank you so so much SS, we have both been extremely spoilt and Lucky went crazy when the parcel arrived. The paper is lovely too. 

I will put pictures up very soon  we are so excited for Christmas day. Can't wait to see her face opening her presents.

Thank you again SS


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe its just Benji, Teal and Teddy waiting now. All presents are on there way its just a matter of reaching their destination.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Photos!!!

For me?










Very happy pup 










All packed up now 










Thank you SS


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just gonna walk up road ring mum and see if teal has his as delivered to mums house


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teals not there hopefully Monday will keep you updated GS!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Something must smell nice in here 










She kept jumping on the chair then the table when I was out of the room to get at them so I've put them up higher now


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Something must smell nice in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!! one of them is bigger than her


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Recieved this today for me! So thank you very much whomever this is from, it's very very kind and I am extremely grateful  The chocolate slab looks delicious


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

benji's present arrived this afternoon just as i was leaving for work  another dog that has been spoiled rotten, and a lovely bar of chocolate for me though i noticed my oh taking a keen intrest in it  thank you very much, ss


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

How exciting! Is that everyone sorted now?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Some of you are in big trouble!!

I had a My Hermes parcel turn up today which looks suspiciously similar to the one Babycham2002 received :aureola:

Just you wait, you will be found out!! :nono:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Some of you are in big trouble!!
> 
> I had a My Hermes parcel turn up today which looks suspiciously similar to the one Babycham2002 received :aureola:
> 
> Just you wait, you will be found out!! :nono:


Oh thank god

Afterall you threw such a hissy fit when you didnt have one 

:aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Oh thank god
> 
> Afterall you threw such a hissy fit when you didnt have one
> 
> :aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


Don't you lie! I was having a paddy over that card that I thought I'd lost :scared: :lol:

Matt has had to put the present in the boot of his car. I'm 'not to be trusted' apparently


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm getting giddy now. i can't wait till christmas  i even caught tigger trying to get in their presents earlier. better wrap him his treats up otherwise i won't be popular.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal still presentless but I have patience

However I have thought after wrapping mine up we should play an extra game. How many stray dog hairs did your SS send you. I know I had several in the Sellotape can't be the only one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

toffee44 said:


> Teal still presentless but I have patience
> 
> However I have thought after wrapping mine up we should play an extra game. *How many stray dog hairs did your SS send you*. I know I had several in the Sellotape can't be the only one.


If the hairs are really distinctive it might be possible to ID the SS from them


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> If the hairs are really distinctive it might be possible to ID the SS from them


That's getting a bit CSI!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> Teal still presentless but I have patience
> 
> However I have thought after wrapping mine up we should play an extra game. How many stray dog hairs did your SS send you. I know I had several in the Sellotape can't be the only one.


People are just as likely to have my hair stuck to theirs the way I moult  I think I did pick out the bits i saw :lol:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Teal still presentless but I have patience
> 
> However I have thought after wrapping mine up we should play an extra game. How many stray dog hairs did your SS send you. I know I had several in the Sellotape can't be the only one.


it'll be cat hair if there's any in the ones i sent  i wrapped up in my bedroom with tigger's help otherwise my lot would have stolen everything.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Helbo said:


> That's getting a bit CSI!!


DNA test, anyone?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> DNA test, anyone?


So, a rottie, crossed with an australian shepherd, a chinese crested, a tibetan terrier, a newfie, a labrador, a belgian shepherd AND a bichon frise posted to Rupert :001_rolleyes::idea:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> So, a rottie, crossed with an australian shepherd, a chinese crested, a tibetan terrier, a newfie, a labrador, a belgian shepherd AND a bichon frise posted to Rupert :001_rolleyes::idea:


You forgot to mention the lesser spotted sky blue pink eyed dingo from Australia!

Whoops! Might have given too much away there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

toffee44 said:


> Teal still presentless but I have patience
> 
> However I have thought after wrapping mine up we should play an extra game. How many stray dog hairs did your SS send you. I know I had several in the Sellotape can't be the only one.


Uh oh, Biosecurity hazard!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Gives a new meaning to 'hair of the dog' doesn't it?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's arrived    

Thank you SS


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am sorry I am so late posting these pictures, but this is Terence's SS.

What's this? For me?

Woah, loads of stuff in here!!!!

Hm, I like the look of this one!!



This was also in the parcel. This tickles me greatly. :lol:



And also this! I think this is handdrawn and totally amazing! The card does give away who the SS is, but I won't share this info yet so that people can have more fun guessing.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

PS: I daren't show Albert his because he's a bit of a shredder. :blush:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> I am sorry I am so late posting these pictures, but this is Terence's SS.
> 
> What's this? For me?
> 
> ...


Reckon the fab drawing gives it away!! Or maybe I'm miles off....that's half the fun .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Reckon the fab drawing gives it away!! Or maybe I'm miles off....that's half the fun .


I was so excited about the card, I took a picture on my phone and sent it to LexiLou2 at work. She is always so pleased about all my useless emails and messages. :lol:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Very excited for the Christmas Day thread :smile5:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Has everyone received now?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Getting so much closer to the big day now


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't think it would be so hard to resist opening the blooming thing, but every night I go to bed and look at it across the room and find myself thinking "would opening just _one_ really hurt?" Singing: :aureola:

Don't worry! I haven't cheated *huff*


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> I didn't think it would be so hard to resist opening the blooming thing, but every night I go to bed and look at it across the room and find myself thinking "would opening just _one_ really hurt?" Singing: :aureola:
> 
> Don't worry! I haven't cheated *huff*


Bess's box is hidden away!

Mind you, since my childhood I've always resisted temptation to squeeze or poke present! I used to be awful as a child. I'd sit at the a Christmas tree and say thing like 'Mum, you've got a pair of slippers from Auntie Joan!' I never understood then why my mother wasn't as pleased about my detective work as I was!

I now love leaving all the surprise to Christmas Day.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I didn't think it would be so hard to resist opening the blooming thing, but every night I go to bed and look at it across the room and find myself thinking "would opening just _one_ really hurt?" Singing: :aureola:
> 
> Don't worry! I haven't cheated *huff*


I dont even see what mine (I mean Dylan and Teals) look like until Boxing Day as at my parents house and not going there until then.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

To Charlies SS, I have FINALLY got his present here! Just got it from Bath last night, will post snaps later on!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Here it is! Thank you SS! Charlie officially has the largest present under our tree! Bigger than anyone elses! (Dotties is in the cupboard as she cant be trusted to not rip them open!)

Let me put this toy on my present!



Pretty wrapping paper!






Ta da!




Ooooh HERRO! FOR ME? DOTTIE DOO DOO?!


Leave it...


Charlie liking his present a little TOO much! Time to put it under the tree!


Can our SS perhaps message GS or BC and ask is it okay to open up the paper and box? Or not as the presents arent wrapped individually? I want to open it 

THANK YOU SS!

xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've checked, Charlie can unwrap that as the presents are individually wrapped inside


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely thank you!

xxx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

excited! 

A week to go...


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

EEEEEEK!! Only a week to go!!! I'm so excited to see everyone's photos of the doggies unwrapping presents


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread makes fantastic reading. 

Really looking forward to the opening thread


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Teddy's ss parcel arrived, sorry I hadn't posted sooner. Thank you so much to Teddy's SS you are really lovely and thoughtful!

Teddy loved unwrapping the parcel and nearly ripped one open as she lunged for it!!!!

Thank you again for everything xx

(Sorry the floor is so messy, Teddy pulled some stuffing out of one of her toys!)

Ooooh what's this?









Let me in!! 









Please let me open them now!! 









Okay I'll settle for some nice parcel wrap  









They are in her stocking in my wardrobe so her and the cats can't get it!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I love how many of us let our dogs rip the paper to our packages  

Can't wait to see what everyone's got!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is Carmen with her little stash that she should not even have..! Excuse the poor photo but she would much rather sit on me or lick me if I am at home. She is currently playing the 'I don't know what any commands mean' card even though I think she's a clever little bugger underneath


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Lovely girl!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't wait, only 3 days to go. Must admit I am starting to get slightly paranoid that they presents I have sent are crap.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I can't wait, only 3 days to go. Must admit I am starting to get slightly paranoid that they presents I have sent are crap.


I cant wait  , So excited. Dont worry about what you bought im sure if the dogs are like mine they will love the wrapper LOL x


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I can't wait, only 3 days to go. Must admit I am starting to get slightly paranoid that they presents I have sent are crap.


Really, don't worry about it! I'm sure there are lots of us on here who are thinking 'yikes! that's a lot of presents, I hope the ones I sent are good enough'. Ultimately though, I know for myself, I don't mind how 'good' the presents Maggie gets sent are, I'm just really touched that someone went out and made an effort for her  And as sad as it sounds, it really is about taking part, seeing all the photos, watching Maggie hers, and seeing the dog I am SS for getting theirs, that makes this what it is :yesnod: Regardless of what the actual presents our dogs receive are - and I am sure the dogs you are SS for, will feel the same!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Really, don't worry about it! I'm sure there are lots of us on here who are thinking 'yikes! that's a lot of presents, I hope the ones I sent are good enough'. Ultimately though, I know for myself, I don't mind how 'good' the presents Maggie gets sent are, *I'm just really touched that someone went out and made an effort for her*  And as sad as it sounds, it really is about taking part, seeing all the photos, watching Maggie hers, and seeing the dog I am SS for getting theirs, that makes this what it is :yesnod: Regardless of what the actual presents our dogs receive are - and I am sure the dogs you are SS for, will feel the same!


This ^^^^ most definitely, i just love the taking part seeing the boys enjoy their pressies, seeing my SS and all the others enjoying theirs regardless of what they get, i mean dogs are grateful no matter what!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

pogo said:


> This ^^^^ most definitely, i just love the taking part seeing the boys enjoy their pressies, seeing my SS and all the others enjoying theirs regardless of what they get, i mean dogs are grateful no matter what!


Definitely agree.

Dodge gets ridiculously excited about having something to unwrap and seeing him so happy is what it's all about for me


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I can't wait, only 3 days to go. Must admit I am starting to get slightly paranoid that they presents I have sent are crap.


As others have said don't worry about it , it's all just a bit of fun 

I think it's harder for those who get large breeds to buy for as the pennies don't go as far on their toys but budget is set so we all have the same understanding . I'm sure large dog owners understand what I mean


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I am SO excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Bring on Christmas and the opening thread (and don't any of you go getting ideas about how spending time with family and loved ones is more important than posting on PF :nono: )


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm getting worried about the picture side - My camera is dead and I can't find my charger  Need to turn the house upside down to find it as there's no way I'm going to let my SS down and not let them see the madness that is Kes opening her presents


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I'm getting worried about the picture side - My camera is dead and I can't find my charger  Need to turn the house upside down to find it as there's no way I'm going to let my SS down and not let them see the madness that is Kes opening her presents


I have the same problem but I have just managed to borrow my daughter's battery charger, so hopefully I'm good to go.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I have the same problem but I have just managed to borrow my daughter's battery charger, so hopefully I'm good to go.


My problem is I misplaced mine so borrowed my dads and misplaced that one so both our cameras are dead :lol: I really need to keep track of the damn things


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You either need to do a good tidy round or request a new one for xmas.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> My problem is I misplaced mine so borrowed my dads and misplaced that one so both our cameras are dead :lol: I really need to keep track of the damn things


Haha this is normally the sort of thing I would do


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

&#9733; &#9731; It's Christmas Eve Eve &#9731; &#9733;

Charlie's large secret santa box has become very useful. I think he's got more presents than me! And they're all stored in a HUGE UGG Boots box out of sight. 

Thanks again Secret Santa - I'm even appreciating the box :yesnod:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Helbo said:


> ★ ☃ It's Christmas Eve Eve ☃ ★
> 
> Charlie's large secret santa box has become very useful. I think he's got more presents than me! And they're all stored in a HUGE UGG Boots box out of sight.
> 
> Thanks again Secret Santa - I'm even appreciating the box :yesnod:


Hang on missy, that's not until tomorrow.:hand::nono:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Hang on missy, that's not until tomorrow.:hand::nono:


I think you missed the Eve eve 



Helbo said:


> ★ ☃ It's Christmas* Eve Eve* ☃ ★
> 
> Charlie's large secret santa box has become very useful. I think he's got more presents than me! And they're all stored in a HUGE UGG Boots box out of sight.
> 
> Thanks again Secret Santa - I'm even appreciating the box :yesnod:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Hang on missy, that's not until tomorrow.:hand::nono:


Hang on yourself! I think you'll find it's the day before Chrstmas Eve....so it's Christmas Eve's Eve


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I think you missed the Eve eve


That will teach me too read too quick.

Just shows I don't have to leave the house to make a prat of myself.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the present boxes out of hiding earlier and had a good old rummage.  I can't wait to open the presents with the boys. And I got an absolutely enormous bag filled with presents from LexiLou2 yesterday which I can't wait to get my hands on, too. One of the pressies says "TO: Our favourite Auntie Sausage Lady FROM: The girls" :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My girls love their favourite auntie sausage lady....

They also love Terence and Albert, as demonstrated yesterday when they pretty much pulled me off my feet to get to you 3.

My girls are very well trained.....until they see you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> My girls love their favourite auntie sausage lady....
> 
> They also love Terence and Albert, as demonstrated yesterday when they pretty much pulled me off my feet to get to you 3.
> 
> My girls are very well trained.....until they see you


Ah yes Chance remembers auntie sausage lady too  special stuff that sausage :lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

E.x.c.i.t.e.d :d


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i can't wait to get home from work tomorrow so i can put all our presents under the tree. i daren't put 'em under any earlier cos i think opie and benji will raid them while we're out, they smell too intresting


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

No pictures, McKenzie???? Tut tut tut. We're waiting.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...imers-secret-santa-2013-a.html#post1063433483

Opening thread


----------

